# Favorite Coyote VIDEO'S



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Randy Anderson with the Truth series ?

Or Les Johnson with the Predator Quest ??

I enjoy both but prefer the Quest by Les Johnson. Have had the Best of the Quest 3 for a couple of months now and am looking forward to the best of the quest 4...

What do you fellers think ??

Norm


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My preference and reasons:

#1 Verminators I, II, and Bowmania: The craziness and backwoods approach is great! Rick Paillet is the man!

#2 Randy Andersons Original Calling All Coyotes and C.A.C. 2: his personality and the simplicity before he got wound up in Primos.

#3 Coyote Doctors/MD Hunting Adventures: The footage, the scenary and the camerawork.

#4 The Les Johnson Videos: Great footage and learning material but the staging turns me off a bit.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Fallguy nailed it but I would switch his number 1 and 2 choice for myself.

1. Randy anderson CAC 2 then 1

2. Verminators 1,2 and 3(Randy Anderson Primos videos go here also)

3. Coyote Doctors

4. Les Johnsons Quest videos. (why does he never use howls I wonder?)

5. Byron Souths videos are also good

Jaybic

P.s. Perfect North Dakota Pre-hunt ritual for me and my best calling buddy= Calling all Coyotes 2, beer, 2 inches of fresh soft powder and a forecast for 5 degrees with a 3 mph wind.

Its simply not possible to get better than that to me. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jaybic said:


> P.s. Perfect North Dakota Pre-hunt ritual for me and my best calling buddy= Calling all Coyotes 2, beer, 2 inches of fresh soft powder and a forecast for 5 degrees with a 3 mph wind.
> 
> Its simply not possible to get better than that to me. :beer:


You forgot either some hot wings or Doritos to go with the beer. Than it is perfect! :beer:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Your right by god, We have no wings! Ruined a perfectly good prehunt night!

Stinkin alsheimers anyway.

Call it all off I guess.........................NOT! :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

I will have to check out the Coyote doctors.

Randy Anderson is a coyote killing thumbitsh and I dig his work but the Primos stuff is getting old fast as well as the private game FARM hunts. It would be hard for me to turn down money so I understand where he is coming from, just ruins the original appeal for me.

His neighbor with the old wood handled .243 is Cool as hell, crack shoot to boot.

Wooly in canadia takes the cake for me of Randy's scenes, that old boy can flat rock with his 22-250.....

Les has the best soundtrack, but the staging is really fake.

Norm


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I would not want to be a coyote anywhere near Dave Tatum, Glen Zink(his neighbor) or Wooly running, standing still or otherwise. That looks to me like a darn good way to end up dead. IMHO, Daves the man tho.

All them fellas can shoot!

Jaybic


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

coyote doctors and randy anderson...


----------



## coyotebait (May 11, 2008)

so much so I had foxpro put lucky bird on my caller. I do have all you named they are good also. :sniper:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I like verminators bowmania


----------

